# Youtube Poops  [Fun]



## mixxed_up (6. August 2013)

Moin Leute, kennt einer hier die sogenannten YouTube Poops? Das sind veränderte Versionen von Szenen in bestimmten Filmen, sodass es sinnlos und echt sauwitzig wird. Ich lache mir mittlerweile den Hintern ab, es ist einfach zu genial. 

Fangen wir mit LotR Poops an:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyoYcIp5gEU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8UQnQMicRA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ywRwirmSJ4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LC9pAXY-QTI

Kennt ihr weitere?


----------



## beren2707 (6. August 2013)

"Suck my cock, Mithrandir!"
"There will be a time to cum. But it is not now."

 Sehr spezieller Humor, teilweise aber durchaus amüsant.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. August 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Lord of the Weed?
Eines der besten!
Ich kann es noch 100mal gucken und werde nicht aufhören darüber zu lachen.


----------



## mixxed_up (7. August 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> "Suck my cock, Mithrandir!" "There will be a time to cum. But it is not now."   Sehr spezieller Humor, teilweise aber durchaus amüsant.



Mein Favourit ist immer noch:

"The Ring must be taken Deep into Gimlis ass."  
"and what are we Waiting for? Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhh" 

Oder:

"F*ck Gondor, we have tea and Sauce."

Oder:

"Theodreds Death was your making."

Oder 

"I will bring further Death to my People."

Rolf.


----------



## Rodian (7. August 2013)

oh man das mit der Tagesschau ist einfach nur Geil


----------

